# catalytic converter recovery and refining as per Lazersteve



## jaceifb (Sep 26, 2013)

truly awesome dvd steve. My first time I recovered 4 grams of Pt and about a half gram of rhodium. This batch was made up of 2 cats off my mustang gt. Oh and The bucket heater is a must. Thanks for putting the effort in to make an instructional video a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you for the feedback. It's always nice to hear from my customers.

Steve


----------

